# Middle of the night protein?



## Hlanderr (Oct 26, 2005)

Hey,
I'm currently trying to gain weight and strength, and I read something in another post regarding a protein shake in the middle of the night.

The person posted that by waking up in the middle of the night and having a protein shake with a 2/1 carbs over protein ratio, you will pack on some weight.

Does this work well, and if it does, it it just gunna be fat since metabolism is very slow when sleeping? Or will it help strength gains?

Thanks


----------



## GFR (Oct 26, 2005)

Do you wake up in the middle of the night hungry???
Or are you going to set your alarm to wake up and eat??


----------



## Jodi (Oct 26, 2005)

Don't intentionally wake up to drink a shake.  8 hours consecutive sleep is more important for health, growth and muscle repair.

Now if you wake up hungry, then yeah go have a shake just don't intentionally get up to do so.


----------



## Hlanderr (Oct 26, 2005)

I usually wake up at least once to go to the bathroom.... and at that time I would throw one down.... so I guess its kinda part of both...

I'm usually not hungry at that time, but a shake goes down fairly easy....

you don't think I should do it? I would only be doing it for strength/weight gains...


----------



## Tha Don (Oct 26, 2005)

i agree with what the others have said, i don't plan to wake up in the middle of the night and have a shake, and for the past couple of months i haven't, but i know on my last cycle i would always wake up everynight to go to the toilet, and i would be very hungry, i would have to down a shake with oats in and some nuts to fill the gap or else i just wouldn't be able to get back to sleep, i've got a feeling that over the next couple of weeks this habit is going to come back!


----------



## BigDyl (Oct 26, 2005)

Try this:

Consume 2 scoops of micellar casien, which will turn into a gel in your stomach and take forever to digest, 15 minutes later consume some cottage cheese and fish oils.  This will sit in your stomach all night, and you wont wake up hungry.


----------



## Tha Don (Oct 26, 2005)

how about i'll stick to my midnight shake


----------

